# do you also think this way ?



## crossing_line (Mar 6, 2002)

hello all,







its 5th of my posts ,i changed my name which i kept oiginal this time i have come to solve one of my biggest confusion about our ibs ,the question i have been thinking since long after i know , stress triggers the bowel movements and most of us would be knowing this too, still we can not cope with it to the level we desire to cope with our problem , the thing is that the routine life , studies , jobs , shift working patterns , family , children , money , debts, success , challenges , deadlines of works , ad what not .... the long list of our routine life problems is there and it will be there , having ibs does not make you a special person







!! it steals away your working capabilities and leaves you back in a corner







, , trambling and sleeping with aching stomach - which i think none of us enjoyes..===> THEN WHAT WRONG IS WITH US THAT AMONG BIG POPULATION only WE HAVE DEVELOPED SOMETHING STRANGE THAT WE CANT COPE ? - is it we did not learn how to cope stress best way ?- is it in our body structure ? ( then this is a bad thing!!!)- is it that we are so weak that we can't even handle our own life well ? helping others and achiving ambitions is then just a dream..- if ibs is all about wrongly handling problems and accumulated stress , what is the best thing to minimize stress? - most of us would be in study , now , i don't think study is biggest tension of human life (!) is it? then what will happen if we head in our life like this ? life is long and problems are many ....oh God , take my care !!WE ALL WANT TO BE OUT OF THIS VICIOUS CYCLE AND CERTAINLY THIS IS NOT "US " WE MIGHT HAVE DREAMED OF BEING , ISN'T IT? I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT IS WRONG ?!!!!at least if i know , i can try to correct it but i just dont know where is our broken link?because being weak never helped us , and it won't ever so ==============================================if its only stress , we must get out of this ,|==============================================so my final word is , that i want to get out of this as soon as possible , cause being weak never helped me







neither it will to me or anyone , i lost a big bunch of oppurtunities cause of this thing , now enough







, not a single thing to be lost , i want to leave my life in its peak ability







=== help me doing this ===guide me what exactly is the stress ? and how can i take it without damagng the colon , because there is no way out then taking it , thanks , bye !......// my sencere thanks to eric for responding every post such a nice & resourcefulway .... mananvbhatt###yahoo.comwww.geocities.com/acloudasun


----------



## crossing_line (Mar 6, 2002)

oh , i just now saw the post of eric , such a good refrence page of " spotlight on stress , "


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

It is a known fact now that stress or inability to handle it doesn't CAUSE IBS. However when you have IBS stress may trigger attacks. It is not known so far what causes IBS.Personally, I don't find that stress affects my physical condition. In fact, so far I haven't been able to figure out what my constant fluctuations are due to. But since one of the biggest problems with IBS is the anxiety and frustration it causes it is a good idea for anyone with IBS to learn to manage stress better. I know exactly what you mean when you say you don't want to keep losing opportunities because of this. Our body limits what we can do in life, and it is quite frustrating to be limited by your own body when you feel like your mind can do a lot. I don't see myself as being weaker than others. IBS, unlike lung cancer or HIV, is not something you aquire during the course of your life due to some misguided decisions. Having IBS, therefore, is not your fault. I think that we owe it to ourselves to stop thinking, "I wish I didn't have this" because it's only going to be a tease. You have it and that's a fact, and you can't just live your life waiting for it to go away. As a result of living with this problem, you actually become stronger. What is unthinkable to most people is everyday reality for you.As far as dealing with stress, I've had some success with yoga and Hinduist philosophy lately. You don't have to be a Hindu or even have unquestionable faith in God for this. You could just see it as an approach to dealing with life's problems. You should also keep in mind that you should only worry about things that are under your control. If it's not under your control, there is no point in worrying about it because it's not going to help and it'll only make things worse.


----------



## Krista (Jul 25, 2000)

Wow! i almost cried when I read your post. i know it's not helpful at all, actually it makes it worse, but I go through my 'why me' phases too. I know that stress can't cause something like this, but I know that I never had it until the time 3 years when my parents got divorced, i moved, quit dance, had my first serious boyfriend, and started ignoring problems and pushing them away. Would i have gotten it one day anyway? I dunno. But I have heard many times that stress manifests itself in the weakest part of your body, and when I was real young I had stomach problems, but they were just because I couldn't digest the protein in milk. So I believe I just had too much to deal with, too much stress, and since i wasn't dealing with it, my body had to. I'm working on my stress now. I just bought 2 books on stress relief and relaxation. I'm at the point of where I've had enough, and its time to make a change. None of us deserve to have this, but what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger. I try to always remember that.


----------

